# Motorola Leaks?



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Are there any members of this forum who are more prone to getting leaked builds early? I remember when I had the Thunderbolt, there were one or two devs and forum members who would get almost weekly leaked GB builds.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Some dev's may know some one but I dont know anyone here on this forum that does. I know P3 over at mydroidworld seems to get everything first.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, if P3 hasn't tweeted it, probably nobody else in the community knows about it.


----------

